# Sticky you still giving free advice



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking for someone with a template for rear wheel well fillers that attatch to the drop down panels appears they are not made anymore any ideas.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Are you talking about the metal that attaches the quarter to the wheelhouse?


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

not the drop down pans but where the drop down pans meet the wheel well and seal the trunk pan wheel well and drop downs ?I can send a pict where the are located if you need the org pt number is12.971 on pg 41 of resto guide calle a shelf panel any help would be a blessing


----------

